# Korean Three Forms of Unity?



## Guido's Brother (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anybody know if there is an online translation of the Three Forms of Unity (BC, HC, CoD) into Korean? I can't seem to find any, but perhaps that's just because I can't understand Korean.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 29, 2007)

Guido's Brother said:


> Does anybody know if there is an online translation of the Three Forms of Unity (BC, HC, CoD) into Korean? I can't seem to find any, but perhaps that's just because I can't understand Korean.



Dr. Clark or one of the other Westminster faculty might know. There is a large Korean community connected to the seminary in Southern California.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 29, 2007)

BTW, not understanding a language is usually an impediment to reading it.


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 29, 2007)

Check this site:

Languages

Not all of the 3, but at least the Heidelberg Catechism.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Bert! However, now I have to find a way to get that Korean font to display on Firefox... Anybody out there who can help with that?


----------

